# Throttlestop doesn't show "Disable and lock turbo power limits" option



## Mr.Orange66 (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi everybody,
I'm following a guide trying to tweak my cpu I5-8300H and at some point you should go to FIVR and check the "Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature" but in my throttlesttop it doesn't show up. Anybody know why? Here's a screen


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 18, 2022)

The famous Disable and Lock feature was moved to the TPL window. It was renamed MMIO Lock which is a box you can check near the top right.





This change was documented in the included ReadMe file. 



> ThrottleStop
> Version 9.5
> 2022 June 15
> 
> ...



As the first person to ask this question, you are here by forgiven for not reading the manual.
Welcome to TechPowerUp.


----------

